# need a meet in east al and west ga



## jrudd013 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello all. I see all these threads for meets in all these places, except where I live. So everyone in who lives in east al or west ga lets get organized and set up a meet. Id love to meet up w other froggers closer to home. Anyone interested?


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

We would love for an Alabama/ west Ga meet. Count us in for it as long as we are not off doing a show.


----------



## jrudd013 (Jul 8, 2013)

Sounds good. Your the only people I know in al that work w frogs. I hope we can get more people. Yall workin the dixie show next month?


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

yep we should be. I'm hoping there are a couple other froggers in the east al and west ga area.


----------



## Gr8gugly (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey guys. I'm in auburn. I had a pair of PDFs a long time ago and I'm looking at maybe getting a new pair. I'm gonna set up a Viv first and leave it empty for a bit. However are there any local shops that sale frogs or plants. I know of Dixie up in Birmingham but it's hard to travel on weekends with my families schedule. Thanks.


----------



## Gr8gugly (Mar 18, 2014)

Anybody close to auburn have any springtail cultures? Thanks.


----------

